# SKK - Material Variation



## LawDog (Feb 15, 2007)

I will attempt to cover a few of the USSD early years events so that some will develope a better understanding about the formation of the system.
I have in my possession a 1970 instructors booklet. Some of it is type written other sections were hand written in. By todays standards this is a very crude instructors book. Here are some of the material requirements from the book,(the spelling is the same as in the book).
Forms:
1 - 5 Pinon,  1 - 4 Kata(typed), 5 & 6 kata(hand written),  Statue of the Crane,  Two man Kata, part one,  Two man Kata, part two,  Island Kata(Shodanqua),  
On Suki(hand written), Swift Tiger(hand written).
Combinations:
#1 - #26
Kenpo Punch Techniques:
#1 - #33
There are also weapons defense techniques, escapes etc. 
At this time the USSD probably had much more material but at this time this was all that was in print for the school owners. Between 1970 and 1975 more material was added, the combinations went up to 41. Between 1975 - 1978 a written material explosion ocurred.
This is where some of the early USSD problems came from.
*To get newer material the USSD instructors had to attend the various black belt workouts. At the class instructors usually had to hand write the material out. This material then had to be typed into the individual schools own instructors book. Many times this material was written out using the instructors own interpertion of the material,
*If a school owner did not attend a B.B. class then he had to get the new material either second hand or they had to wait until it was covered again in another class,
*Many school owners themselves did not attend these B.B. classes, instead they sent another black belt instructor from their school. Some of these instructors were very young with limited training time.
*The USSD leadership finally saw one of the main problems with their in house training program. They fixed this problem by developing an organization instructors guide book. Now all of the organizations material would have uniformity. 
During the 70's and early 80's many school owners and instructors left the USSD before the organizations guide book was developed so their material would vary from instructor to instructor.
What the early USSD went through back then was the same thing that all organizations go through at one time or another, simply Growing Pains.


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 16, 2007)

For the techniques, how much is written?  Is it just, step-by-step of how to do the technique, or deos it get into how to teach it, or what lessons the student should learn from it?


----------



## LawDog (Feb 16, 2007)

David,
The first instructors guide was written in a  very primitive fashon, at best it was written step by step. In some sections the techniques were written with the transitional moves missing. If youwere not shown the technique a few times then you would have to guess what the transitional moves were.


----------

